# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  (وله تذكرة أخرى) ... (ولم يذكره المزي) !!!

## أبو مالك العوضي

فتحت هذه النافذة للتصحيفات والتحريفات الطريفة التي تقع في المخطوطات أو الكتب المطبوعة!

فيا ليت كلا منا يذكر ما وقف عليه من هذه الطرائف.

من أطرف ما جاء من ذلك ما ذكره عوامة في مقدمة تحقيق (تقريب التهذيب):
(( كنت سألت أحد مشايخي المحققين - منذ عشرين سنة - عن قول الحافظ في ترجمة المسور بن عبد الملك بن سعيد بن يربوع: (وله تذكرة أخرى) فلم يتبين له أمرها! وكذلك جاءت في التهذيب.
وتبين الآن صوابها: (ولم يذكره المزي)!! .. وهذا يستدعي خدمة جديدة للكتاب، بل إنه عمل متعين لا يجوز إهماله )).

----------


## أبو العباس السكندري

http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open.php?cat=9&book=2062

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> فيا ليت كلا منا يذكر ما وقف عليه من هذه الطرائف.


..

----------


## أبو العباس السكندري

كنت أقرأ مع بعض إخواني في صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي من عشر سنين تقريباً وكنا في باب "كراهة الاختصار في الصلاة" من كتاب المساجد شرح حديث رقم545 قال النووي [قوله الحكم بن موسى القنطري بفتح القاف منسوب إلى محلة من محال بغداد تعرف بقنطرة البر وأن ينسب إليها جماعات كثيرون منهم الحكم بن موسى هذا] فاستشكل علينا اسم هذه القنطرة وما بعدها وراجعت ما في أيديهم من النسخ فوجدتها بنفس الأمر وراجعت أكثر من 10 نسخ مختلفة من المطبوع فوجدتها كما هي فراجعت معجم البلدان لياقوت فوجدت فيه قنطرة البردان وأنه ينسب إليها الحكم بن موسى القنطري ، قال ياقوت[قنطرة البردان قد ذكر بردان في موضعه وهو محلة ببغداد بناها رجل يقال له السري بن الحطم صاحب الحطمية قرية قرب بغداد وقد نسب إلى هذه المحلة جماعة وافرة من المحدثين منهم الحكم بن موسى بن زهير أبو صالح القنطري]

----------


## أبو العباس السكندري

وجدت هذا الخطأ كما هو في نسخة شرح النووي لمسلم من الشاملة فليصحح.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

*من التحريفات التي صادفتني أثناء العمل مع شيخنا الشيخ سعد الحميد في كتاب (سؤالات السلمي)  :
1- قول الدارقطني : ((وأبو إياس معاوية بن قرة المزني : روى عن أبيه ، وأنس وعبد الله بن معْقل)) .
كذا وقعت في النسخة الخطية وفي جميع طبعات الكتاب؛ بالعين المهملة والقاف، والصواب : ((وعبد الله بن مُغفَّل)) بالغين المعجمة والفاء.
وهذا موافق لما في ترجمة معاوية بن قرة من تهذيب الكمال وتهذيب التهذيب .
2- قول الدارقطني: ((جارية بن بهز ، روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، روى عنه ابنه نمران )).
كذا جاء في الأصل الخطي : (بن بهز) ، والصواب : (بن ظفر) ، فإن نمران هو ابن جارية بن ظفر ، وليس في الرواة من اسمه جارية بن بهز بعد البحث والتتبع .
3 – قول الدارقطني: (( وسعيد بن داود الزبيري ضعيف)).
والصواب : ((الزنْبَري)).
4- قال الدارقطني : (( وعياش بن عمرو المعافري كوفي سمع من عبد الله بن أبي أوفى )).
كذا وقع في الأصل الخطي ، والصواب : ((العامري)) جاءت على الصواب في المؤتلف والمختلف للدارقطني (3/1563) وفي مصادر ترجمة عياش بن عمرو .
5- قال الدارقطني : ((وعياش الرعيني ، يروي عن معاوية بن حديج ، عداده في البصريين )).
كذا جاءت في الأصل الخطي (البصريين) نسبة للبصرة ، والصواب : ((المصريين)) نسبة لمصر ، وهي على الصواب في المؤتلف والمختلف (3/1568) ومصادر ترجمة عياش الرعيني .
6 – وقال الدارقطني : (( عراك بن مالك : هو ابن يزيد بن صالح بن صبيح المزني)).
كذا في الأصل الخطي ، والصواب : (( عراك بن خالد ...... المري )) 
وغير ذلك كثير .*

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

أخي علي أحمد عبد الباقي.
لم لا تذكر لنا قصة عثمان بن أبي شيبة : ((أنا وأخي أبو بكر لا نقرأ لعاصم)) ؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقكم الله، وجزاكم خير الجزاء.

لعلكم تخصصون هذه النافذة للتصحيفات الطريفة؛ لأن التصحيفات المعتادة لا يخلو منها كتاب ولا يعرى منها مخطوط.

ومن طريف ما قابلني من التصحيفات ما جاء في بعض كتب التفسير نقلا عن كتاب نظم القرآن للجرجاني - وهو كتاب مفقود - من قوله (فإنه ليس يطبق ولا يلفق)!
وبعد تعب ونظر طويل اتضح لي أن صوابها (فإنه ليس بِطِبْقٍ ولا بِلِفْقٍ) أي أنه ليس مطابقا ولا موافقا لما مضى.

----------


## أبو العباس السكندري

كنت أقرأ في شرح أصول الاعتقاد ط طيبة ط رابعة 9/285 من كرامات الأولياء ساق الإمام اللالكائي بسنده عن عبد الله بن الفرج القنطري العابد ، قال : اطلعت على إبراهيم بن أدهم في بستان بالشام فإذا إبراهيم نائم مستلقي [وإذا حية في فمها طاقة ترجف] فما زالت تذب عنه حتى انتبه قال المحقق "هكذا رسمها بالأصل"!!! فلم تطل يدي حينها من الكتب إلا صفة الصفوة فو جدتها [في فمها طاقة نرجس]

----------


## أبو العباس السكندري

ومن الطرائف أيضاً أني كنت أقرأ في كتاب العقوبات لابن أبي الدنيا ط ابن حزم ط أولى ص19 الحديث الثاني ساق بسنده عن جبير بن نفير ، قال : « لما افتتح المسلمون قبرس .... بين أهلها ، فقعد بعضهم يبكي إلى بعض» فقال المحقق: "النقاط تعني كلمة مطموسة أو غير مقروءة ... " وكان قد وضع الصفحة الأولى مصورة من المخطوطة في مقدمته فاستهواني ذلك أن أنظر فيها فنظرت فقرأت موضع الطمس المزعوم بوضوح هكذا [افتتح المسلمون قبرس وفرق بين أهلها]

----------


## أبو العباس السكندري

في بعض الطبعات المسروقة لشرح العقيدة الطحاوية لابن أبي العز ط الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله كتب على كعب المجلد في موضع اسم المؤلف "السبكي" وإنما نظر إلى كلمة السبكي في كلمته التي يتكلم فيها على الطحاوية تحت العنوان فظنه المؤلف وبعضهم يضع "الألباني" مكان المؤلف ومثل ذلك كتب على مجلد تنوير الحوالك مكان اسم المؤلف ط المكتبة الثقافية لبنان [الشافعي] لما كتب في آخر اسم السيوطي "الشافعي"!!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ومن طرائف ما وقع من التحريفات ما جاء عن شعبة ( قال لنا شيخي مسعر المصحف ) !
والصواب ( قال : كنا نسمي مسعر المصحف ) 

!

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...3&postcount=23

----------


## عبدالله العلي

ومما سمعته من أحد مشايخي ، ولم أقف عليه :
أن أحدهم ساق إسناداً : وفيه ( عن فلان عن فلان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن جبريل عليه السلام عن الله عن رجل  )
والصواب : عن الله عزّ وجل .
فانظر كيف يكون المعنى في بعض التصحيفات فاسدا وقبيحا.

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

ومن التصحيفات أيضًا :

ما وقع في الحديث رقم (830) من "صحيح ابن خزيمة" :
" . . . عن سالم - وهو بن الزناد - كلهم عن حميد بن هلال . . ." .
والصواب - كما في المخطوطة - : " عن سلْم - وهو ابن أبي الذَّيَّال - " !!

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> ومما سمعته من أحد مشايخي ، ولم أقف عليه :
> أن أحدهم ساق إسناداً : وفيه ( عن فلان عن فلان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن جبريل عليه السلام عن الله عن رجل  )
> والصواب : عن الله عزّ وجل .
> فانظر كيف يكون المعنى في بعض التصحيفات فاسدا وقبيحا.


في كتاب العسكري ص14 والجامع للخطيب (1/294) وغيره

----------


## مروان الحسني

( ما جاء في بعض كتب التفسير نقلا عن كتاب نظم القرآن للجرجاني )

ما هو كتاب التفسير الذي نقل من كتاب الجرجاني أخي الفاضل ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

هو كتاب البسيط للواحدي، رأيته فيه قبل أن يطبع ولذلك لم أصرح باسمه، وقد طبع الآن.

----------


## مروان الحسني

( هو كتاب البسيط للواحدي، رأيته فيه قبل أن يطبع ولذلك لم أصرح باسمه، وقد طبع الآن )

هل سيصور قريبا ؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

لعلي أجدد لهذه الصفحة حيويتها..
ومن التصحيفات والتحريفات الطريفة التي تقع في المخطوطات أو الكتب المطبوعة:
في كتاب "مجالس ثعلب" بتحقيق الأستاذ عبد السلام هارون.
في بداية الجزء العاشر، ص 452  أو [520]، في قصة أخذ البيعة لـ يزيد بن معاوية ... ورد هذا النص:
وقال لابن أبي بكر: مرحبا يا بن الصديق، هاتوا له دابة.
ثم جعلت الصادقة تدخل عليهم ظاهرة يراها أهل مكة.
كلمة (الصادقة) غير واضحة بالأصل، وإنما هي اجتهاد من المحقق، وقد احتج لها في الهامش بأن الصادقة لقب عائشة - رضي الله عنها.
وفي الأصل: (الطافة) .... قال: محرفة.
أقول [المليجي]: هذا الخبر بطوله في "الأمالي لأبي علي القالي"، ولم يقف عليه المحقق.
وصواب الكلمة من "الأمالي": جعلت أَلْطافُهُ تدخل عليهم.... أي: عطاياه.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

في ترجمة عبد الله بن منصور بن عمران - ابن الباقلاني، في "سير أعلام النبلاء" أكثر من خطأ في سطر واحد؛ وهذا من الطَّرائف، والله المستعان.
قال المصنِّف:
وقَالَ المُحَدِّثُ مُحَمَّد بن أحْمَدَ بنِ الحَسَنِ الوَاسِطِيّ: قرَأ ابْنُ البَاقِلاَّنِيّ على أبي العِزِّ بِـ (الإِرشَاد) ومَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ، فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يَزوره.

1- محقق سير الأعلام (محققا هذا الجزء 21/ بشار عواد معروف ومحيي هلال السرحان) علَّق على كتاب الإرشاد هكذا:
 يعني كتاب "الإرشاد" للخليلي!!!

أقول: طبعًا المترجم له مقرئ، وهو تلميذ أبي العز القلانسي، وكتاب أبي العز (الإرشاد في القراءات العشر) المسمى "إرشاد المبتدي وتذكرة المنتهي" هو المراد.
2- (بـ (الإرشاد) ومَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ، فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يَزوره) انقلب المعنى المراد، والصواب: (بـ (الإرشاد)، ومَا سِوَى ذَلِكَ فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يُزوِّرُه).

----------


## القارئ المليجي

في كتاب "مجالس ثعلب" ص 462 أو [530]... بعد البيت:
ألا تسألان المرء ماذا يحاول  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أنحب فيقضى أم ضلال وباطل"قال أبو العباس: (ماذا) على ضربين، إن شاء جعله اسما واحدًا وإن شاء اسمين.
فإذا جعله بمعنى "الذي" رفع؛ لأنه جواب مرفوع، أراد: ما الذي يحاوله أنحب؟
وله أن يقول: ماذا تحاول أهو نحب؟ فيستأنف.
فإذا جعله حرفًا واحدًا نصبه، بمعنى ماذا صنعت؟" انتهى.
قال المحقق في الهامش: بعده في الأصل: قال خيرًا ... وهي عبارة مقحمة.

أقول: لم يتبيَّن لي أنها مقحمة، بل هي صحيحة.
أراد أبو العباس ثعلب أن يورد الوجهين في جواب (ماذا): الرفع والنصب.
فوجْه الرفع مثاله ما في البيت، ووجه النصب هو ما مثَّل له، فتمامه: ماذا صنعت؟ قال: خيرًا.
والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ومثل ذلك ص 526 [594] المسألة نفسها..
"قال: وإنما تجعل "ما" مع "ذا" حرفا واحدا، ولا تجعل "من" معها.
وأملى في ذلك علينا: "من ذا يقوم" مَن لا يجيء مع ما حرفا واحدًا، وتكون مع ما.
وماذا تصنع يكون ماذا حرفا واحدا، وتصنع عاملا فيها، كأنك قلت: ما تصنع؟
وإنما يجعلون "من" مع "ذا" حرفا واحدا لأن "من" للناس خاصًّا و"ذا" لكل شيء ....." انتهى.
كلمة "ما" صوابها: "ذا".
"وإنما يجعلون" صوابها: "وإنما لا يجعلون".
يراجع "مغني اللبيب"،، والله أعلم.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

من كتاب "شرح شذور الذهب" 
بحاشية الشيخ محمد الأمير (ص 6).
وبتحقيق الشيخ محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد (ص 12).
وبتصحيح يوسف الشيخ محمد البقاعي (ص 24).
قال ابن هشام: وقد اعترض على ذلك بأن "حقًّا" تفتح "أن" بعدها، وكذلك ألا التي بمعناها.
قال الأمير في حاشيته: أقول: لعل الصواب وكذلك "أما" التي بمعناها؛ فإنه قال في المغني: .... ....
وقال الشيخ محيي الدين: هكذا في أصول الكتاب كافة، وصوابه "وكذلك أما ... إلخ... .....
وفي النسخة الثالثة قال في الهامش: صوب المرحوم محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد "ألا" بـ "أما"، وهو الصحيح. .....
أقول [المليجي]: قد راجعت "مغني اللبيب"، ووجدت فيه هذه الجملة: "ولا تكسر بعد حقًّا ولا بعد ما كان بمعناها".
فإذا كان لا بد من تصويب ما في "شرح الشذور" فالتصويب القريب لما في "المغني" هو:
وقد اعترض على ذلك بأن "حقا" تفتح "أن" بعدها، وكذلك الآتي بمعناها.
والله أعلم.

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

طبعا النافذة شاملة لجميع الأخطاء الطريفة، تصحيفا كانت أم تحريفا
ولكنها هنا مغمورة، وبعد حين ستنتقل إلى الصفحة التالية
ولأهمية الموضوع أقترح تثبيته
وهاكم مثالا عجيبا من النص الذي يحدد القبائل التي اعتمدها القدامى في الاحتجاج، وقد ذكره السيوطي في المزهر
"وبالجملة فإنه لم يؤخذ عن حضَريٍّ قطّ ولا عن سكَّان البّرّاري ممن كان يسكنُ أطرافَ بلادهم المجاورة لسائر الأمم الذين حولهم فإنه لم يؤخذ لا منْ لَخْم ولا من جذَام لمُجاوَرتهم أهل مصر والقبْط ولا من قُضاعة وغَسَّان وإياد لمجاورتهم أهل الشام وأكثرهم نصارى يقرؤون بالعبرانية ولا من تغلب واليمن فإنهم كانوا بالجزيرة مجاورين لليونان ولا من بكر لمجاورتهم للقبط والفرس"
وصوابه: النمر وليس اليمن، والنبط وليس القبط
وأول من نبه إلى ذلك هو الدكتور رمضان عبدالتواب رحمه الله، وقبله فات كثيرين

----------


## القارئ المليجي

هاهنا تصحيف (أو تحريف) أيضًا يتكرَّر كثيرًا؛ ولذا ترددت في كتابته في هذا الموضوع أو موضوع (ما أرانا نقول إلا معارا).
وقبل ذكر هذا التصحيف أحب التقدمة له ببعض الفوائد عن 
(عبد الصمد بن علي بن عبد الله بن عباس)
القعدد
فهو صاحب العجائب، قالوا:
حجَّ عبد الصَّمد بن علي بن عبد الله بن العباس بن عبد المطلب سنة ست وخمسين ومائة، وحجَّ يزيد بن معاوية بن أبي سفيان سنة خَمسين من الهجرة.
وهما في القعْدد إلى عبد مناف سواء، وبين موتِهما ما يزيد على مائة وعشرين سنة.
وبين عبد الصمد بن علي وبين سعيد بن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل إلى كعب بن لؤي سواء.
في النجوم الزاهرة: مات وليس بوجه الأرض عباسيَّة إلا وهو مَحْرم لها.
في "الوافي بالوفيات":
عبد الصمد بن علي بن عبد الله بن العباس بن عبد المطلب الهاشمي كانت فيه عجائب، منها: أنَّه ولد سنة ستّ ومائة أو أربع ومائة ووُلِد أخوه محمَّد بن علي والد السفَّاح والمنصور سنة ستّين؛ فبينهما في المولد أربع وأربعون سنة.
وتوفّي محمَّد سنة ستّ وعشرين ومائة وتوفّي عبد الصَّمد سنة خمس وثمانين ومائة؛ فبينهما في الوفاة تسع وخَمسون سنة.
ومنها أنَّه حجَّ يزيد بن معاوية في سنة خَمسين للهجرة وحجَّ عبد الصَّمد بالنَّاس سنة مائة وخَمسين، وهُما في النَّسب إلى عبد مناف سواء؛ لأنَّ يزيد بن معاوية بن أبي سفيان صخرِ بن حربِ بن أمية بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف، وبين يزيدَ وعبد منافٍ خَمسة أجداد وبين عبد الصَّمد وعبد مناف خمسة أجداد؛ لأنَّ عبد المطَّلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف.
ومنها أنَّه أدرك السفَّاح والمنصور وهما ابنا أخيه، ثمَّ أدرك المهدي بن المنصور وهو عمّ أبيه، ثمَّ أدرك الهادي وهو عمّ جدِّه، ثمَّ أدرك الرَّشيد وفي أيَّامه مات.
ومنها أنَّه مات بأسنانه الَّتي خُلِق بها ووُلِد بها لم يثْغر، وكانت قطعةً واحدة من أسفل.
وقال يومًا للرَّشيد: يا أميرَ المؤْمنين، هذا مجلس فيه أمير المؤْمنين وعمّ أمير المؤمنين وعمّ عمّ أمير المؤمنين وعمّ عمِّ عمِّه؛ وذلك أنَّ سليمان بن أبي جعفر عمّ الرَّشيد، والعبَّاس عمّ سليمان، وعبْد الصَّمد عمّ العبَّاس.
ولي إمرة دمشق للمهدي والرشيد وولي مكة والموسم وكان كبير القدر معظَّمًا، وهو أعرف [كذا، والصواب: أعرق] النَّاس في العمى؛ لأنَّه أعمى ابن أعمى ابن أعمى وقعتْ في عينه ريشة فعمِي منها، توفِّي بالبصرة.

الخطأ المكرور يقع في كلمة "القعدد"، وهي كلمة لا يقوم غيرها مقامها في ترجمة هذا الرجل الأمير.
ففي سير أعلام النبلاء، ثم من نقل عنه من المعاصرين:
وكان في تَعَدُّدِ النَّسَبِ نَظيرَ يَزِيدَ الخَليفة، وسَعِيدِ بنِ زَيْدٍ أحَدِ العَشرَة.
صوابها: في قعدد النسب.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ومن الطرائف المضحكات ما وقع في طبعة الإشراف لابن المنذر:
( أجمع أهل العلم على أن الرجل إذا أوصى لرجل بطعام فأكله أو بجارية فباعها أو نسي ما كان فأبلغه ... أن ذلك رجوع )

والصواب كما في الإجماع لابن المنذر: ( أو بشيء ما فأتلفه ) !!!

----------


## أبو مازن الخولي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيكم شيخنا أبا مالك

من ذلك:

1- في منظومة للسخاوي عن الياءات في القرآن الكريم، التي اتفق القراء على إثباتها لرسمها في المصحف، الخطاط الذي نسخ المخطوط (خطه رائع) جعل السخاوي يقول:

*فَتِلْكَ ثَمَانٍ بَعْدَ عِشْرِينَ أُثْبِتَتْ  * [كَبابًا] وَرَاعَى حِفْظَهَا كُلُّ مَنْ يُقْرِي
*وهكذا ضبطها وفي البيت أخطاء أخرى في ضبطه.
ولا يخفى أن الصواب «كِتَابًا»؛ يعني أثبتت في رسم المصحف!

2- وفي كتاب الوجيز في الفقه الحنبلي للدجيلي، وناسخه أيضا خطاط  :Smile:  كتب في باب القسامة (ص462):

(وليس قول المجروح : «حُرٌّ حَتَّى فلان» لوثا).  هكذا ضبطها الناسخ!والصواب: «جَرَحَنِي».

3- وفي منظومة طوالع النجوم للديواني جعله المزروعي يقول في آخرها:

فَاهَ بِهَا مَنْ غَاصَ مَعْ كَدِّ النَّصَبْ * بَحْرَ [الفرات] فَمَازَ وَانْتَخَبْ

والصواب: القراءات! لكنه مشى وراء "غاص" و"بحر" وأنه عراقي، فلم يبق إلا الفرات!

4- كما جعله يقول في "جمع الأصول": 
فساكنه ماكتانون مؤمن
والصواب : فساكنه فاء كـ"تأتون" مؤمن.

5- في المعجم الكبير للطبراني (14/ 14992): حدثنا أحمد بن المعلّى الدمشقيُّ، قال: دثنا هشام بن عمارٍ، قال: دثنا الوليد بن مسلمٍ، قال: دثنا منير بن الزُّبيرِ، قال: سمعتُ عُبادةَ بن نُسَيٍّ يُحدِّثُ عن عبدالله بن سَلاَمٍ، أنه قال: يا رسولَ اللهِ، نَجدُكم في كتابِ اللهِ: «أُمّة حمادون، مولدُ نبيِّهم مكةُ، وهجرتُهُ طَيبةُ، وجهادُهم بالشامِ، يَأتَزِرون على أنصافِهم، ويُطَهِّرون أَطرافَهم، لهم دويٌّ بالليلِ في المساجدِ كدويِّ النحلِ في غاراتِها، يأتون يومَ القيامةِ غُرًّا مُحَجَّلين».


جاء في "جامع المسانيد" لابن كثير (4/ 99-100/ط. ابن دهيش): «حدثنا منير بن الرمد، سمعتُ عُبادةَ بن نُسَيٍّ بحديث عن عبدالله بن سَلاَمٍ. قال: رسول اللهِ يحدثكم في كتابِ اللهِ حماد ربي يولد بينهم بمكة، وهجرته طيبة، وجهادهم بالشام، ما مر على أنصابِهم...»!!

وفي (5646 ط. قلعجي) سلم السند بحمد الله، وجاء في المتن: «يا رسول الله. نجدكم في كتاب الله، - نبي يولد بينهم - بمكة، وهجرتُه طَيبة، وجهادهم بالشام، لا يذبحون على أنصابِهم،...»!!

وقد يكون بعضها ليس على شرطكم!

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزيتم خيرا شيخنا الفاضل
أطرفها (كبابا)، وهذه هي المشكلة عندما يكون الناسخ جائعا (ابتسامة)

----------


## القارئ المليجي

مرحبًا بأبي مازن.
وما أراك إلا شيخنا ابن رجب!
عمومًا ليس المزروعي فقط الذي عنده ما يمكن تتبُّعُه ....  :Smile:

----------


## أبو مازن الخولي

بوركتم أبا مالك

وبوركت يا القارئ المليجي!

كلًّنا خطاءون.. وخير الخطائين التوابون! وفي التراث يضاف: المُقِلُّون!

----------


## القارئ المليجي

إنما أردتُ أن تنشَطَ للردّ عليَّ يا سيِّدنا.
واطمئنّ لعلها - إن وُجدتْ - أقلُّ من القليل.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

في كتاب النشر المطبوع:
فما كُتِبَ مِنْ كَلِمَتيْنِ مَوْصُولَتيْنِ لَمْ يُوقَفْ إِلا على الثَّانِيَةِ مِنْهُما، ومَا كُتِبَ مِنْهُما مَفْصُولاً نحو ران يُوقَف على كُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُمَا.
أفادنا المحقِّق أن (نحو ران) تحريف، وصوابها: (يجوز أن)، فتكون العبارة:
فما كُتِبَ مِنْ كَلِمَتيْنِ مَوْصُولَتيْنِ لَمْ يُوقَفْ إِلا على الثَّانِيَةِ مِنْهُما، ومَا كُتِبَ مِنْهُما مَفْصُولاً يجوز أن يُوقَف على كُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُمَا.
- - -
وهو تحريف طريف.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

يقول الشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد السدحان - حفظه الله تعالى - في كتابه ( يا طالب العلم كيف تحفظ؟ كيف تقرأ؟ كيف تفهم؟  ): 
(( ومن لطيف القول في هذا المقام أني كنت أقرأ في كتاب "ميزان الاعتدال" للإمام الذهبي، وفي أثناء قراءتي في ترجمة الإمام الدولابي - رحمه الله - جاءت عبارةٌ في هذا نصها: "تكلموا فيه لما تبين من أمره الأخير" ، وهذه العبارة هي جوابٌ من الإمام الدارقطني لسؤال السهمي عن الدولابي، ومعنى ذلك أن أمراً حصل أخيراً للدولابي، فأخذت أبحث عن هذا الأمر الأخير هل هو في الاختلاط؟ أو الاعتقاد؟ فرجعت إلى كتاب "سؤالات السهمي" للدارقطني فإذا العبارة: "تكلموا فيه، ما تبين من أمره إلا خيرٌ " )).

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

مثال لأثر التصحيف على التصحيح والتضعيف



> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، إنه من المعلوم لدى جميع المختصين مدى خطورة التصحيف وأثره البالغ على الكتب و أثره هذا لا يقل حدة وسوءا على الأسانيد مما يعني الخطأ في الحكم على الأسانيد في زمن قد ذهب فيه الحفظ  وصار لا يعتمد إلا على النسخ، وإن من الأمثلة الواقعية على هذا الأمر ما وجدته خلال مطالعتي في فهرسة السلسة الصحيحة على الأبواب الفقهية للشيخ مشهور حسن حيث كنت أطمح بتجميع أدلة الفروع الفقهية للمالكية، فتحت أبواب الطهارة فبينا أنا أمر النظر استرعى انتباهي حديث أبي هريرة في المسح على الخفين، وقد سبق لي في مطالعتي اليسيرة أن أبا هريرة من منكري المسح على الخفين، طالعت ذلك في العلل لابن رجب والتمييز لمسلم، فكيف يروي حديثا في المسح ثم ينكره ؟ فاستفزني الموقف  بأن أراجع الأصل، يممت نحو  السلسلة الصحيحة كي أطالع إسناد الحديث فوجدت الأمر كالآتي: رواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف عن وكيع عن جرير عن أيوب عن أبي زرعة بن عمرو بن جرير قال توضأ جرير ومسح على خفيه وقال أبو زرعة: قال أبو هريرة وذكر الحديث.
> فاستغربت الأمر لنظافة الإسناد إذ الظاهر أن جريرا هو ابن حازم البصري وهو وإن كان في حفظه شيء فإن ذلك يكاد يكون فيما حدث به بمصر أو ما حدث به عن قتادة.
> وأيوب الظاهر أنه السختياني الحافظ المعروف. لكن استغربت رواية أيوب عن أبي زرعة إذ الأول بصري والآخر كوفي فراجعت برنامجا حديثيا فتبين لي أن ليس لأيوب رواية عن أبي زرعة إلا في هذا الحديث ما أثار ريبة في النفس، فلعل في الإستاد خللا ما، وبالفعل فقد راجعت العلل للدارقطني جزء 8 / مسند أبي هريرة، حيث سئل عن أحاديث المسح عن أبي هريرة منها هذا الحديث وكان إسناده كالتالي: وكيع عن جرير بن أيوب البجلي عن أبي زرعة به، فتبين لي أن في طبعة مصنف  ابن أبي شيبة خللا فاحشا نشأ عن تصحيف " بن" إلى "عن": فصار  الإسناد من جرير بن أيوب إلى جرير عن أيوب. وجرير منكر الحديث وقد اتهمه أبو نعيم ( فضيل بن دكين )بالوضع* ( قلت رضا الحملاوي  لعله يريد الفضل بن دكين )*. وقد أشار محقق العلل في الحاشية إلى الأمر أيضا فجزاه الله خيرا، فانظر إلى تصحيف إسنادي كيف أفضى بالشيخ الألباني رحمه الله إلى تصحيح الحديث على ظاهر الإسناد.
> وفيما يخص إنكار أبي هريرة لحديث المسح فقد رواه مسلم في التمييز من طريق شعبة عن يزيد بن زاذان - على ما علق في ذهني - عن أبي زرعة نفسه.
> ونص عليه أحمد، كما ذكر الدارقطني وابن رجب في شرح العلل. وبالله التوفيق.*


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...26#post1188826

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

* من فوائد وعوائد التصحيف والتحريف!!!*

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....D9%8A%D9%81!!!

----------

